# New guy



## myflatline (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi all,
New to the forum here, looks like alot of good info.

Found this place because I have 2 older Gravely 5200 two wheeled tractors, 1 with a bad engine. These were purchased new by my Father and have been used quite a bit.

I'm not talented enough to attempt a rebuild on the K181T engine and not any small engine mechanics affordable in my area.

Does anyone know if there is a drop in replacement engine that will fit with little or no modifications.

Tractor is mainly used to maintain trails on hunting property and some brush clearing. Not used everyweek

Any input would be greatly appreciated

Jim


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Yes there are "kits" out there, but it's not a cheap deal for any of em. Many are using the Honda "clones" and everyone seems to be happy with them, but once you buy the engine, new gear for the crankshaft, and adapter your looking at 650+ and there is some "tinkering" with linkages, exhausts, rear hitch, etc. SEW has kits on ebay but they are 850+ but said to be bolt on. Of course with these kits one has new everything as far as the engine and its accessories.

Bruce G has a thread here,,, http://www.tractorforum.com/f286/repower-5665-gravely-2-wheel-tractor-15972/


----------



## myflatline (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Great read from Bruce


----------

